# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Cutting recon limestone blocks

## harmful81

what is the correct way - easiest way - to cut reconstituted limestone blocks. The size is 500x350x240 and i need to cut them in half to stagger them. At this stage there are 6 blocks to cut in half.

----------


## Planned LScape

If they're the ones I'm thinking of, you can get a handsaw that has a diamond tipped blade. Looks just like a wood saw, only used for sawing limestone and heeble. Not sure on cost though

----------


## GraemeCook

> what is the correct way - easiest way - to cut reconstituted limestone blocks. The size is 500x350x240 and i need to cut them in half to stagger them. At this stage there are 6 blocks to cut in half.

  On reconstituted sandstone blocks of similar dimensions I put a 235mm masonry blade (ie angle grinder blade) in my circular saw and used the Triton.      Cut right around the bricks then give them a tap to break through the centre bit. 
Dusty as hell, but quick and accurate. 
I found that a 100mm angle grinder did not cut deep enough or strait enough.   No need for diamonds; reconstituted stone cuts quicker than Tas Oak, so must cut much quicker than jarrah. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

